# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Կինեմատոգրաֆի ազգային դպրոցներ

## Philosopher

Ո՞ր ազգային կինեմատոգրաֆն է Ձեզ առավել մոտ, որպես մարդ կարևոր և ինչու՞:

Ինձ առավել մոտ են և կարևոր են` ըստ հերթականության` ամերիկյան կինեմատոգրաֆը` սկզբնական շրջանի (Չապլին) իր վիթխարի անկեղծության պաշարի և առավել ուշ շրջանի իր խիզախության համար (Ֆորման և այլոք), ռուսական` իր մի շարք հզոր դերասանների ու ռեժիսորների համար, բացառիկ կատարված ֆիլմերի համար (օր. "Կարամազով եղբայրներ") և իտալական կինեմատոգրաֆը (Պազոլինի, Ֆելինի)` իր արվեստի նուրբ ու խորապես մարդկային ձեռագրի համար: Նաև` բալկանյան ֆիլմարտադրության այնպիսի տիտան, ինչպիսին է Էմիր Կուստուրիցան:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինքս չեմ քվեարկելու, քանի որ հավասարապես սիրում եմ ռուսական(սովետական) և եվրոպական ֆիլմերը, սակայն այդ երկուսին մի տարբերակի մեջ խցկելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում:

P.S. հարցումը ստեղծելիս պարզեցի, որ կարելի է մասնակիցներին տալ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն (էս ինչ լավ ֆորում է, ամեն ինչի մասին մտածել են  :Smile:  ), այնպես որ կարող եմ քվեարկել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինքս չեմ քվեարկելու, քանի որ հավասարապես սիրում եմ ռուսական(սովետական) և եվրոպական ֆիլմերը, սակայն այդ երկուսին մի տարբերակի մեջ խցկելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում:
> 
> P.S. հարցումը ստեղծելիս պարզեցի, որ կարելի է մասնակիցներին տալ բազմակի ընտրության հնարավորություն (էս ինչ լավ ֆորում է, ամեն ինչի մասին մտածել են  ), այնպես որ կարող եմ քվեարկել:


*Մոդերատորական։ Նոր թեմայի միակ գրառումը միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող թեմային։ Միացնելուց հետո գրառումն ավելորդ է դարձել, սակայն չի ջնջվում՝ թեման թարմ պահելու նպատակով։

Նոր բացված թեմայում արդեն քվեարկած ակումբցիներին առաջարկում եմ այստեղ նորից քվեարկել, քանի որ թեմաների միացման հետևանքով նորաբաց թեմայի հարցումը կորել է։ Ներողություն ենք խնդրում պատճառած անհարմարության համար։ 
Բարի ժամանց։ 

Ի դեպ, այս հարցումը բաց է։*

----------

